# App update for iphone5 screen size?



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

Any eta? Black bars are sad on video content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What is the aspect ratio of the content? The new iPhone5 is the first iPhone to have a modern Aspect ratio of 16:9, but all content is not in that aspect ratio. So there could be black bars on the top/bottom, or pillar boxes on the right/left depending on the aspect ratio of the source.


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

It's nothing to do with the source content. The app uses the old screen resolution, so a 16x9 video ends up being postage stamped on the iPhone 5 with black borders everywhere.

I'm sure they'll update the app, I just hope it's not a long wait for the update. In the mean time, you just have to remember the video is no smaller than on the iPhone 4; it's just not as big as it could be.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

Update came out today. No change in screen size.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I got all excited when I saw there was an update. However it didn't update for iPhone 5 screen size. Has anyone contacted TiVo Margaret asking about this?

Edit: I just sent Margaret an email. Stay tuned.....


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Hopefully they update it soon! I want to be able to watch my shows in full screen.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I was glad to see the stability update, but I, too, am hoping the full screen update is out soon.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

November.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

ScaryMike said:


> November.


"Probably November". TiVo moves in two speeds. Slow and slower.


----------

